# To the person who...



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

... left a kitten to die in the heavy rain...

On Friday last we went shopping and found a kitten in a shoe box outside a supermarket. She was probably about 3 weeks old, we took it home (obviously). She was totally soaked, shaking and we thought she wouldn't make it, considering the amount of rain that happened last week! 

We cared for her, and 5 days later, she is really well. She knows she is the Queen of the house now. Ours 3 adult cats are not very happy with this new 'arrangement' but slowly they are starting to approach her, although with lots of hissings. We'll give them time to get used to the idea of having a new kitten at home. 

Had we found her wandering the streets, then fine, but what really p*** me off is that someone put her inside a shoe box, (or the remains of one!) and left her there. 

Whoever did it, should be ***** (add your own word here!). Your lost mate, this kitten is such a beauty, playful, happy and content kitten, and to be honest, I am glad we found her. 

People like you should go and **** yourself (add your own word here!). 

There are places to leave kittens, inside a rotten wet shoe box outside a supermarket, which is closed, is not one of them!

Tut-tut!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

How was I to know it was going to rain ?.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

She is 275 grms today... anyone knows roughly how old is she? She walks and run although she looks drunk when she walks, she plays a lot and she is starting to clean herself now, she is also (since yesterday) using the litter tray, but not all the time. 

I guess she was underweight, tables chart says a 4 weeks old kitten should be 500 grms, she is nowhere near it yet!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lolito, you are a good guy. If there is a god, she will be beaming down at you.

I had to laugh last week...I googled the local newspaper of the smallish town I lived in in the UK before leaving for Prague.
The headline:''Kitten found dumped in rubbish'

Every one of our ADANA dogs and cats has a similar or worse story to tell....

You have the right to feel very pleased with yourself as you saved that cat's life. 
How's your horrible cat-hating neighbour, by the way?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

BTW I also have 2 rescue cats.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Lolito, you are a good guy. If there is a god, she will be beaming down at you.
> 
> I had to laugh last week...I googled the local newspaper of the smallish town I lived in in the UK before leaving for Prague.
> The headline:''Kitten found dumped in rubbish'
> ...


I walk every morning early. I see poor helpless stray animals everywhere. Some days I feed them if I have anything. I was so upset one day I came home and wrote a poem about the disgrace of it all. However, with cats there comes a point. One neighbour has three beautiful cats, but they believe cats are free animals and have the right to freedom. My garden has a lot of sand that has been added to help with drainage. Those domesticated cats now come and use my garden as a litterbox. I can't walk on the garden for cat poo. Unfortunately this has happened to several people in the street. It has turned cat tolerant people into cat haters. So, if a cat is a stray, it has it's freedom, but that's wrong, because it has nothing, yet cats that are well looked after deserve to have their freedom. There comes a time when you just get fed up with cats.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are literally thousands of stray campo cats where we live and, curiously, none of them are thin....

We now have 10 cats, 9 of them rescued.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

At least two cats live at the bottom of our field. Sandra has constructed a shelter for them from an old dog kennel and takes them food each morning. 
They totally ignore us. Won't come near. They are 100% feral.
Fast movers too as neither Azor nor Xena likes cats in 'their' garden.
She also feeds a load of cats by the Instituto each evening plus a podenco that lives near the sewage works.
Or should that be 'sewerage' works??


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Aron said:


> One neighbour has three beautiful cats, but they believe cats are free animals and have the right to freedom.


That's the attitude where I live too. They are useful and nice to have around but if they run away or get run over, you just get another one. 

Most people wouldn't dream of paying good money to have them neutered. In the past they would drown unwanted kittens but these days they leave them where the guiris will find them, because they know what softies we are.

We adopted a beautiful little cat last Christmas. She had been savaged by a dog at about 3 months old and lost part of her front paw, but the rescue centre vet patched her up and she's doing fine (apart from losing her balance and falling off the roof!) I think she must have had an owner once because she is affectionate and used to being handled. Here she is, playing with her magic wand. She's about twice the size now, and all her fur has grown back.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Messi, not only a very good footballer, but also a wizard who seems to be an animagus....


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

It is great that you all have rescued cats, but this one was about 3 weeks old and would not have survived if I hadn't taken her in. Might have been a feral kitten from a feral mum or whatever, but it was only 3 weeks and someone has placed her inside a shoe box. There is a difference.

I see feral cats all over our village, won't take them in as they seem happy enough to live freely but a 3 week's old kitten is something else! 

My neighbour has stopped coming, we have since almost caged our entire garden and patios. No way they can escape now, but we have spent lots of money and time doing it. It does not look pretty but hey! All the other neighbours have come to see our 'work of art' and they say we are stupid to have done all that and spent all that time and money to please one idiot. But never mind. It is all done now. 

x


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our latest kittens we've been looking after since they were born. Their mum was so skinny and starving if we hadn't fed her and looked after her she would have died along with the kittens. She has now been neutered and is getting fat!!! The kittens are now around 4 months old and very feisty. Ho hum....


----------

